# Livestock Sites



## GThiele113

Does anyone have any good reccomended sites, that deliver exotic freshwater fish at a decent price and good quality


----------



## herefishy

What exactly are you looking for? There are many sites that sell good quality livestock.


----------



## GThiele113

I dont really know. Anything from Arowanas, Stingrays, Stone fish, so on


----------



## spongebob

Aquarium Fish: Tropical Freshwater Fish and Saltwater Fish for Home Aquariums


----------



## pretzelsz

just thought i would add to a thread instead of make a new one... Is there a site that has cories fr less than that site?? or should i look for a LFS???


----------

